# Bad Sears Security



## spurkbik201 (May 18, 2005)

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/secu...s_privacy_promises_broken_1.html?nav=rss_blog

Summary - you could go to website and only having anyone's name, address, and phone number, find out their Sears purchases for the last 10+ years. First reported Thursday, shut down Friday PM, lawsuit filed against Sears late Friday.


----------

